# Locksmith required in Discovery Gardens



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Hey guys.

So to start a blue thursday off. I locked myself out of my apartment. I don't know why the developers opted for a stupid one way door thing where you can only open the door from outside with a key, and inside you can open it with a handle. 

So I overslept this morning, called a taxi in a hurry. Taxi calls i answer, walk out the apartment key still in the lock on the inside. As soon as i realised what I have done, I tried to use the spare key that I have in my wallet, but no, nothing.

So there it is, gonna be another 400 dirhams down the drain. I have the business card of the previous locksmith, but it's in the apartment...


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Bubbles that's really sad! Hope your day gets better!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't help you with a locksmith, but have you tried the building security guys or the management company?

Hope you get it sorted without too much hassle.


-


----------



## Aisha (Oct 11, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> So to start a blue thursday off. I locked myself out of my apartment. I don't know why the developers opted for a stupid one way door thing where you can only open the door from outside with a key, and inside you can open it with a handle.
> 
> ...


OH NOOOOOOOOO, thats happened to me in the UK, i know how you feel.
which building are you in as i'm in Zen 19 if you need help. 

These a key cutting place at the mall who may help. I think everyone including myself should cut a spare key and which should be left with a trusting neighbour.

If its not against the law to cut keys, as it is in Abu-Dhabi, there you need to have permission by the police.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thank you guys. 

I found a locksmith. Said hell be there by 6pm. 

Aisha, I am in building 127.  A nit far from you.


----------

